# I wanna see some aggressive fish, and tank setups



## BigBursa T

Any body else have any anglers or lions??? C'mon i want another angler and a bigger tank, someone persuade me!!


----------



## smokinbubbles

BigBursa T said:


> Any body else have any anglers or lions??? C'mon i want another angler and a bigger tank, someone persuade me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nod: :nod:
> [snapback]1007870[/snapback]​


well i can't get any pics tell my bro. gets his digital camera back, but if u want to do it, i would. i have a 55 that i just gave up on casue this is what happend.

first off i get the aquarium all set up on the stand and everything, fell it up with water and is running over night. i wake up toa loud noise and somehow the hose taking the water back up to the tank came off and emptyed about 10 to 15 gallons of water on my floor, and also the pumped burned out. well the next morning i fixed everything, (didn't have a new pump though) and i noticed the aquarium was leaking. so yeah im pretty mad. i empty all the water out and take the aquarium up stairs to seal it with some aquarium seal i bought. i seal it up and like 2 days later i take it back downstairs and fell it up. now the part where it is drilled into the aquarium for the water to come back in is leaking. man im pissed, so i get some seal and seal it up also.now a couple days later i never noticed casue i didn't looka t the back of it it was still leaking







. i gave up. i was so pissed. well then i ran across a queen trigger one day on saltwaterfish.com and i knew i had to get it. so i ordered it and some other fish sealed up the aquarium, did everything right and tested it and it is just fine, no leakes. so this story goes if you think you really want that fish then get it.









J-Rod

oh yeah i have one fuzzy dwarf lion and he is great, here is a old pic of em. it is a really bad pic though, when i had a alge problem.


----------



## BigBursa T

Bump


----------



## Guest

Ever heard of Mantis? If you want aggressive, those things top the list!

--Dan


----------



## mauls

These can be pretty agressive!
banana eel
View attachment 59846


----------



## BigBursa T

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ever heard of Mantis? If you want aggressive, those things top the list!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1008991[/snapback]​


 Yea ive seen videos, want one, but dont have an extra tank



mauls said:


> These can be pretty agressive!
> banana eel
> View attachment 59846
> 
> [snapback]1009379[/snapback]​


 Those eels look bad ass, and expensive lol


----------



## BigBursa T

Aight i took some pictures today... MY Lion and my Angler, Enjoy


----------



## smokinbubbles

BigBursa T said:


> Aight i took some pictures today... MY Lion and my Angler, Enjoy
> [snapback]1013751[/snapback]​


haha, lol. i would love to have a angler. thoes are the funniest looking fish ever.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder

now those are some sweet fish man







how long have you had the two?


----------



## Guest

Anglers truly are one of my favourites types of fish. Is it fun to feed him?

--Dan


----------



## His Majesty

BigBursa T said:


> Aight i took some pictures today... MY Lion and my Angler, Enjoy
> [snapback]1013751[/snapback]​


nice angler


----------



## BigBursa T

Fish Finder said:


> now those are some sweet fish man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long have you had the two?
> [snapback]1013820[/snapback]​


Both the fish are realtively new, i used to have two baby snowflakes and a baby Clown grouper, They of coarse got to big so I sold them and got the lion about 3 months ago and then a few weeks later found the angler and had to get him, lol, hes alredy doubled in size



DannyBoy17 said:


> Anglers truly are one of my favourites types of fish. Is it fun to feed him?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1013864[/snapback]​


o yea, the coolest fish ive had yet


----------



## smokinbubbles

i think im actually considering getting a angler now and putting it in with my lion and wrasse.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest

smokinbubbles said:


> i think im actually considering getting a angler now and putting it in with my lion and wrasse.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1014849[/snapback]​


How large is the Wrasse? Anything not as large as an Angler will be eaten.

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles

DannyBoy17 said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think im actually considering getting a angler now and putting it in with my lion and wrasse.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1014849[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> How large is the Wrasse? Anything not as large as an Angler will be eaten.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1014922[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i have pics of em on here under the topic "camera" hes baout 3 inches. its a lunar wrasse, so im not worried about the angler eating him, im worried about him goin after the angler (but i really dout it will happen.) it's not like im really gointo get one anytime soon thogh. i would just like to get one. i have to finish my 55 first.









J-Rod


----------



## Guest

smokinbubbles said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think im actually considering getting a angler now and putting it in with my lion and wrasse.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1014849[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> How large is the Wrasse? Anything not as large as an Angler will be eaten.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1014922[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have pics of em on here under the topic "camera" hes baout 3 inches. its a lunar wrasse, so im not worried about the angler eating him, im worried about him goin after the angler (but i really dout it will happen.) it's not like im really gointo get one anytime soon thogh. i would just like to get one. i have to finish my 55 first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1014966[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

K, just warning. They will eat anything that isnt much larger than they are.

--Dan


----------



## BigBursa T

DannyBoy17 said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think im actually considering getting a angler now and putting it in with my lion and wrasse.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1014849[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> How large is the Wrasse? Anything not as large as an Angler will be eaten.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1014922[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have pics of em on here under the topic "camera" hes baout 3 inches. its a lunar wrasse, so im not worried about the angler eating him, im worried about him goin after the angler (but i really dout it will happen.) it's not like im really gointo get one anytime soon thogh. i would just like to get one. i have to finish my 55 first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1014966[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, just warning. They will eat anything that isnt much larger than they are.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1015007[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

True dat :nod:


----------



## Guest

Cool page on Frogfish/Anglers.

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles

yeah they kind of remind me of the pac man frog of fish, eat's anything that will fit into its mouth.

J-Rod


----------



## thePACK




----------



## thePACK




----------



## thePACK




----------



## thePACK




----------



## MR.FREEZ

i swear you eel looks like someone with their hand in a sock to me


----------



## Guest

Ahh! Amazing fish thePack!

--Dan


----------



## thePACK

thanks guys for the comments







...here some shark shots..enjoy


----------



## thePACK




----------



## His Majesty

Awesome fish 'the PACK'


----------



## thePACK

prize fish..






















































and how can i forget all about "HELL"


----------



## smokinbubbles

i just want to cry evertime i see your fish the pack. they are so beautiful. i love that blue line trigger, do u still have it? if so i wantt o see more pics of it if u can get some, they are just so beautiful. also do u feed thoes crabs to your fish our were they tank mates (hope not casue what were u thinking puttin stuff in with thoes fish haha) god, such beautiful fish though.









J-Rod


----------



## Guest

Pack, those Angels are my favs too!

What are your tank specs? You must have some big tanks!

--Dan


----------



## BigBursa T

Jesus The Pack, what size tank is that??????


----------



## thePACK

BigBursa T said:


> Jesus The Pack, what size tank is that??????
> [snapback]1016485[/snapback]​


have had a bunch of tank...largest being a 125..

i will say this..owning this fishs have been an awesome experience...but as a "WARNING" some the fish i owned and own..please do not attempt to own them unless you have a large pond or tank ..shark and cuda can grow to be monsters..in the long run your looking at thousandths of gallons to keep one alive and happy.so please,use caution when selecting fish..


----------



## thePACK

dannyboy17,keeping angelfish is my fore-tay..


----------



## smokinbubbles

my dad use to go free diving i think its called, the kind with just snorkles and goggles. well he was camping ona island with some friends and one morning he woke up and decided to go out for a little early morning swim around the place and got washed out a little ways by a under toe. he said while swiming back in a 6 to 7 foot cuda followed him the whole way. i think that would be scary as hell. he said it followed him for a good 20 minutes and when he looked over to check on it it was gone.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest

That would be freaky. I bet it could do some real damage to your leg! Sever it probably!

Pack, I love Angels too, Queens and Emperors are just stunning. Can you take some more pics? Pleeeease?

--Dan


----------



## thePACK

all angel tank...

emperor
queen
french
flame
annularis
half-moon
koran
asfur
majastic
blueface
personifer
zebra eel
and a bangaii cardnal

see what you can spot?


----------



## thePACK




----------



## thePACK




----------



## thePACK

one of my favorite tanks ...85g with only a golden puffer and french angel..


----------



## thePACK

harleinquin not liking it much..
i'm teasing him with a feeder


----------



## weidjd

All those puffs,angels and tusk fish. Nice you must have a high salt bill every year.


----------



## weidjd

All those puffs,angels and tusk fish. Nice you must have a high salt bill every year.


----------



## thePACK

not really,i do a salt change,if lucky once a month to two months..i have great filter and skimmer setups included u.v's on some of the tanks.


----------



## weidjd

You must have a hella skimmers and load of LR. What total # of lr do you have? hundreds I would say to support those fish. Awesome setup. Love the golden puff.


----------



## smokinbubbles

my "one fish only casue he will kick any other fishes ass that comes in the tank" tank, queen triggerfish.

J-Rod


----------



## thePACK

weidjd said:


> You must have a hella skimmers and load of LR. What total # of lr do you have? hundreds I would say to support those fish. Awesome setup. Love the golden puff.
> [snapback]1017840[/snapback]​


no live rock at all,only in my reef setup..phantom skimmers is what i run


----------

